# Indonesian: hai <my name> slamat berpisah untuk selama lamanya kita ngga bakalan ketemu lagi



## Iwanttolearn

Hi

I received another note from someone I know but I can't read it yet. I've translated it with Google Translate but it really butchered it. I do however know that there may be some explicit details from the translation. I hope it doesn't offend.

Also, if you could tell me, is it missing punctuation? because after using Google Translate it seems that there is more than one idea in the paragraph which doesn't make sense. 

Thanks for your help.

"hai <my name> slamat berpisah untuk slama lamanya kita ngga bakalan ketemu lagi

selamat menempuh hidup baru dengan pacar mu yang cantik sebenarnya aku ingin tiap hari 

melihat diri mu yang begitu baik

aku tidak akan melupakan diri mu akan ku kenang slalu dalam hati

kau lah keluarga <my family name> yang paling baik bila ada kata kata ku yang kurang enak dihati maap kanlah yang sebesar besarnya karna aku telah lancang ingin melihat kontol mu yang panjang seperti pisang

ku ingin mendapatkan suami seperti kamu baik hati gimana kontol mu di masukin kedalam memek ku mau engga itu kenikmatan dunia"


----------



## MarX

hai <my name> slamat berpisah untuk slama lamanya kita ngga bakalan ketemu lagi

hi <...>. farewell for ever. we'll never see each other again.

selamat menempuh hidup baru dengan pacar mu yang cantik sebenarnya aku ingin tiap hari 

melihat diri mu yang begitu baik

aku tidak akan melupakan diri mu akan ku kenang slalu dalam hati

enjoy your life with your beautiful boy-/girlfriend. actually I want to see you, who are so nice, every day.

I won't forget you. You'll always be a part of my heart.


The rest is rather vulgar.


----------



## Kaito1412

lol, yes I have to agree with Marx..

The rest is really really...vulgar


----------



## Kulim

Kaito1412 said:


> lol, yes I have to agree with Marx..
> 
> The rest is really really...vulgar


 
Agree!!!


----------



## Jaka_Sembung

Iwanttolearn said:


> Hi
> kau lah keluarga <my family name> yang paling baik bila ada kata kata ku yang kurang enak dihati maap kanlah yang sebesar besarnya karna aku telah lancang ingin melihat kontol mu yang panjang seperti pisang
> 
> ku ingin mendapatkan suami seperti kamu baik hati gimana kontol mu di masukin kedalam memek ku mau engga itu kenikmatan dunia"



Yes, it's very vulgar. Especially for the word "ko***l". It's a rude and impolite word. Do not ask the meaning of this word to anyone especially Indonesian!

I wonder how did you get this note. 
Have you done "something" with the woman who sent this note?


----------



## ignryan

wah orang indo rusak....


----------



## otachu

Hallo, I am a Japanese. But I can read Indonesian.
_Saya seorang Jepang asli. Akan tetapi saya bisa berbahasa Indonesia.

_


> I wonder how did you get this note.
> Have you done "something" with the woman who sent this note?



I also wonder. I have never received impolite mails like this.
_Saya juga heran. Saya sendiri tidak pernah dikirim mail yang tidak sopan seperti ini.

_By the way, I want to ask a question.
_BTW, saya mau tanya.
_


> melihat diri mu





> aku tidak akan melupakan diri mu


This usage of "diri mu" is unfamiliar to me.
_Saya kurang kenal cara pakai kata "diri mu" seperti ini.
Artinya "kamu" saja ya ?
_Dialect where ?
_Ini bahasa daerah mana ?_


> aku telah lancang ingin melihat


What mean this "lancang" ?
_Apa artinya "lancang" ini ?_


----------



## Jaka_Sembung

otachu said:


> By the way, I want to ask a question.
> _BTW, saya mau tanya.
> _
> 
> This usage of "diri mu" is unfamiliar to me.
> _Saya kurang kenal cara pakai kata "diri mu" seperti ini.
> Artinya "kamu" saja ya ?
> _Dialect where ?
> _Ini bahasa daerah mana ?_
> 
> What mean this "lancang" ?
> _Apa artinya "lancang" ini ?_



I try to answer your question, otachu. I agree with you that the word "diri mu" is not correctly used in this phrase. However, I know what the writer mean about this word. In my oppinion, it's supposed to be like this:
"_melihatmu yang begitu baik_"
or
"_melihat dirimu yang begitu baik_"
or
"_melihat kamu yang begitu baik_"

The word "diri" means "self" or "body" in English. And if we put "-mu" as a suffix, it will literally mean "yourself". 
Moreover, "dirimu" is also an idiom for "that kind of you".

In my oppinion, this note didn't represent any dialect of a particular tribes in Indonesia. It wrote in Bahasa Indonesia as a national languange.

The word "lancang" means "dare" but it's more impolite. In other mean of Bahasa Indonesia, _"lancang" _means_ "berani secara tidak sopan_".


----------



## otachu

Sorry, I write in Indonesian because I am more accustomed writing in Indonesian than English._
Maaf, saya menulis dalam bahasa Indonesia karena bagi saya lebih terbiasa menulis dalam bahasa Indonesia daripada bahasa Inggris.

Mas Jaka, terima kasih balasannya._


> this note didn't represent any dialect of a particular tribes in Indonesia.


_Ya, saya menduga ini logat Betawi. Saya kurang tahu bahasa Betawi karena ketika telah berada di Indonesia saya tinggal di Yogya dan Surabaya.
Sekali lagi terima kasih. Salam._


----------

